# F250 Snow Tire & Chain Recommendations?



## -david-

I bought a 2016 Ford Super Duty F-250 4X4 for other reasons but decided to put a Western MVP 3 V-Plow on it. I'm not 'in the business' but between me and neighbors I plow a few thousand feet of paved driveways. For years I've used various ATV / SXS but this recent 30" snow monster was my first attempt at using a real truck. Obviously I have much to learn but the first thing that was clear was that the OEM Michelin LT 275/70R18E BSW All Terrain Tires were not up for the task.

Here is a video of one of many stucks: 




I'm looking for the recommendation for the BEST snow tires for my use. During winter the truck will see limited public road driving so I can be a bit more aggressive in my tire choices. I would also like to get some chains - maybe two sets, one very aggressive for the monster storms and one that would help but not destroy the pavings.

Some of you have mentioned using thinner tires so I'm open to that as well if it would really help. If so, what size?




























Thanks for helping out a NG Thumbs Up


----------



## Sawboy

Use the search feature. Tired and Chains have been discussed to death. Literally hundreds of hours of reading.


----------



## SnoFarmer

welcome to plow site.:waving:

as for tires try a search.

you cant turnaround, around here with out stumbling into a tire thread.

hint, get the round ones.:waving:


----------



## -david-

Yes, tried searching 'snow tires' before posting but it seems that the result is just about every single thread include a fun one about Bobcats 

Also tried using google instead but those results are many many years old.


----------



## SnoFarmer

the thing so many of us have regurgitated the same info over and over in so many threads by this point in the season.

so when a newbie shows up with the same old Q that has been beaten to death. we don't always respond as we would back in sept.

a search comes back with threads like thees

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165108&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164758&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=163832&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=166018&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=166030&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165282&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165028&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=164973&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162945&highlight=tires


----------



## -david-

SnoFarmer;2103630 said:


> the thing so many of us have regurgitated the same info over and over in so many threads by this point in the season.
> 
> so when a newbie shows up with the same old Q that has been beaten to death. we don't always respond as we would back in sept.


I more than get that, thanks.

Before posting I've seen many mentioning Cooper Discoverer M+S and Firestone Winterforce. Some even like Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac which is what I have on my off road truck although I'm not sure they are just for snow.

I just thought without the need to do much on road driving to go from customer to customer my situation may be different enough to offer other suggestions.


----------



## seville009

I use studded Duratracs on my plow truck (2006 F350 Cc) with about 800 lbs of ballast. My daily driver (and plow backup) has studded Cooper M&S (2011 F350). 

I also carry emergency strap on tire chains from "tirechains dot com". They've got me unstuck easily. I also have regular tire chsins, but have never used them.


----------



## Whiffyspark

You need a good amount of weight in the back of that truck. Plow with the storm don't wait for it to stop. Also I didn't watch video but sometimes you can use the plow to push you out when you get stuck


----------



## SnoFarmer

-david-;2103647 said:


> I more than get that, thanks.
> 
> Before posting I've seen many mentioning Cooper Discoverer M+S and Firestone Winterforce. Some even like Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac which is what I have on my off road truck although I'm not sure they are just for snow.
> 
> I just thought without the need to do much on road driving to go from customer to customer my situation may be different enough to offer other suggestions.


i'm not to hung up on the make.
proper load range is important
A tall skinny is better than wide.

a open tread pastern, look for a tire without a constant center rib.
look for sipping.


----------



## jkrezdorn

I have the same truck with a Snow Ex 8611 plow. I was stuck in my driveway twice this storm. Luckily my neighbor has that Kubota and pulled me out both times. The first time I had the differential lock on and truck went to the left of my driveway. It's hard to steer when all the tires are going same RPM. The second time I woke up to my driveway drifted shut. It does not matter how heavy the plow is. The snow lifts the blade and now you have all that snow under the truck.

While plowing DAK Self Storage, I used the plow many times to give a little push while backing up. That worked 98 % of the time. The other 2% pull the Differential lock out and that got me out.

I also had 800 lbs of salt in the bed. That is a big help and a must with a 1000 lb+ plow on the front.

I am not a pro, but have been plowing my drive and business since 2000. I myself hate when it snows. Don't flame me for that  People always say I bet your glad it's snowing. I tell them nope, every time I put that thing on the truck it cost me money. Wear and tear, gas and time are expensive. read this blog I wrote about it. http://dakselfstorage.com/2012/01/forward-and-reverse-several-hundred-times/

I don't envy you guys trying to make a living at this.


----------



## -david-

Funny. My good friend use to own a self storage business and he came up to share his many years of plowing expertise. There is much more to it than just dropping the plow and moving forward. I've use the bucket on my Kubota to get unstuck but did not consider it with the snow plow - will try it next time for sure. 

Back to snow tires, it appears the top three most like are:

Cooper Discoverer M+S 
Firestone Winterforce LT
Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac

Any reason to pick one over another?


----------



## allagashpm

I like duratrac ok, next year I'm getting Firestone winterforce. 
You need weight in the back at least 800 lbs preferably 1200. 
I have a 2yd sander in mine when loaded I plow in 2wd and can go through anything


----------



## SnoFarmer

chains.

I have 2 sets, so I can chain up all 4 if need be.
I've only used them 3 times scene the 1991 Halloween blizzard.
The last time was when the front axle wouldn't engage this fall while hauling in some firewood.


----------



## andersman02

I have a 15' 350, ext cab short box. I picked up a set of terra grappler g2s after not liking the continentals that came on it. i believe they are 275/70/18. I like them alot. Make sure you have proper ballast also, that will help a ton with traction/getting stuck. Dont be too aggressive either or should i say you need to learn the limitations of your truck, then get more aggressive with your piles.

The first year I plowed I got stuck an untold number of times. It came down to not knowing the limitations of the truck and inexperience. I haven't gotten stuck in the last few years, I also tend to baby the truck a bit when piling snow.


----------



## maxwellp

Firestone Winterforce LT

Or any real Winter tire - Not M+S 

After you run with a real winter tire you will not go back. I only use mine for plowing and take them off in the spring, they are soft with lots of sipes. They have a 0 treadwear rating. 

I do not really buy into the skinny tire thing - never really get down to the pavement as you are really driving on Snow and Ice - I have 285-75-16 they are bigger puts more sipes into the snow = more traction. But to each his own.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's about ground pressure .

A narrow tire will have More down force/ ground pressure this will give your sipes, your little edges more "gripshion " with the serface At hand.
Even on snow, hard pack and ice.

I wonder why we don't run wide turf tires,
They have lots of edges?

Really, this age old debate?

Thoes who want to learn do.....


----------



## -david-

To put a fork in it I'm having BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A KO2 275/70R18E installed today. Also looking to order Weight-Mate Pick Up Truck Traction Weights

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LKLOX2...UTF8&colid=D3ZQPDNC89Q3&coliid=I2ZS5I7NCSBQXW

Still want to get a set of chains to keep just in case.


----------



## Whiffyspark

-david-;2107015 said:


> To put a fork in it I'm having BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A KO2 275/70R18E installed today. Also looking to order Weight-Mate Pick Up Truck Traction Weights
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LKLOX2...UTF8&colid=D3ZQPDNC89Q3&coliid=I2ZS5I7NCSBQXW
> 
> Still want to get a set of chains to keep just in case.


Just take that tractor and fill your truck up with snow. I wouldn't be $450-500 for that. Or put some bags of sand or salt in it


----------



## -david-

Whiffyspark;2107045 said:


> Just take that tractor and fill your truck up with snow. I wouldn't be $450-500 for that. Or put some bags of sand or salt in it


The bed was actually filled with snow. As just a private plower one goal is lazy ease and this looks like the easiest to add weight, for lazy me. 

Obviously my tires sucked and being first time plowing with a real truck I have much to learn. But I've always been a very big fan of overkill.


----------



## allagashpm

That is rediculous I would not bother with that. 
You'll notice a difference with those tires they have a snow rating on them. 
Just go to Lowe's and fill up a cart with tube sand. If you are so lazy you can ask one of them to load it


----------



## grandview

You back dragged it all in one pile and the plow hung up on you. Should of put in 4 low.


----------



## AndrewID

Figured I'd jump in on this thread too - I'm in the same situation, 2016 F250. The manual says only S-class chains. Is this Ford covering their butts, or something I actually need to be concerned about? I'd rather get the v bar chains since I'll be plowing a fair amount of steep snowy dirt road, but also don't want to break my truck!


----------



## seville009

AndrewID;2115897 said:


> Figured I'd jump in on this thread too - I'm in the same situation, 2016 F250. The manual says only S-class chains. Is this Ford covering their butts, or something I actually need to be concerned about? I'd rather get the v bar chains since I'll be plowing a fair amount of steep snowy dirt road, but also don't want to break my truck!


Get what you think will work. I don't see why you'd have an issue with them on dirt roads.


----------

